# [Risolto] problema dipendenze "emerge ... @world"

## Johnnydsg

Problema dipendenze

Salve a tutti. Premetto che sono un novello di Gentoo. Sto provando a fare una installazione di Gentoo con systemd e Gnome.

Ho seguito la guida:

Ho scaricato lo stage3-amd64-systemd-20210801T170533Z.tar.xz e spacchettato in /mnt/gentoo

Ho selezionato il profilo 7 : desktop systemd gnome

ma quando do il comando:

```
root #emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world
```

ho degli errori che non so come risolvere.

https://ibb.co/BBBPwJJLast edited by Johnnydsg on Mon Aug 30, 2021 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se posti in lingua italiana fallo in questo forums, quello principale è solo per la lingua inglese  :Wink:  .

Prossima volta usa wgetpaste per postare l'output di emerge.

Per il tuo problema prova a compilare prima sia media-libs/harfbuzz e media-libs/freetype con il comando

```
# USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz
```

----------

## Johnnydsg

Chiedo scusa.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Johnnydsg wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa.  

 

Non devi chiedere scusa, era solo un informazione!

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *Quote:*   

> Per il tuo problema prova a compilare prima sia media-libs/harfbuzz e media-libs/freetype con il comando
> 
> ```
> 
> # USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz
> ...

 

non risolve il problema, purtroppo.

----------

## Johnnydsg

```

# emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

... done!

[nomerge       ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r5::gentoo  USE="dbus fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -bindist -broadcom-sta -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X colord cups introspection sysprof wayland (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -examples -gtk-doc -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-misc/colord-1.4.5-r1:0/2::gentoo  USE="introspection systemd udev -argyllcms -examples -extra-print-profiles -gtk-doc -scanner -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]     sys-auth/polkit-0.119-r2::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection nls pam systemd (-elogind) -examples -kde (-selinux) -test" 

[nomerge       ]      sys-auth/pambase-20210201.1::gentoo  USE="gnome-keyring* nullok passwdqc sha512 systemd -caps -debug (-elogind) -homed -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -pwhistory -pwquality -securetty (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]       gnome-base/gnome-keyring-40.0::gentoo  USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent (-selinux) -test" 

[nomerge       ]        app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.27::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl usb* -doc -ldap -scd-shared-access (-selinux) -tofu -tools -user-socket -wks-server" 

[nomerge       ]         app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1.0-r4::gentoo] USE="gnome-keyring* gtk* ncurses qt5* -caps -efl% -emacs" 

[nomerge       ]          dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo  USE="X dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev wayland -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan" 

[nomerge       ]           dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X -debug -test -vulkan" 

[nomerge       ]            dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 

[nomerge       ]             dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy -sctp -test" 

[nomerge       ]              net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.4::gentoo  USE="bluetooth introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd (-elogind) -gnutls -iptables -iwd -nftables -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]               net-dialup/ppp-2.4.9-r4:0/2.4.9::gentoo  USE="eap-tls gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -radius" 

[nomerge       ]                x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33:2::gentoo  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]                 x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.28::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2885 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]           dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X -debug -test -vulkan" 552 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]            dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 21055 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]             dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy -sctp -test" 49005 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]              net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.4::gentoo  USE="bluetooth introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd (-elogind) -gnutls -iptables -iwd -nftables -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 5128 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]               net-dialup/ppp-2.4.9-r4:0/2.4.9::gentoo  USE="eap-tls gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -radius" 754 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]                x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33:2::gentoo  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 12366 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r2::gentoo  304 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1.0-r4::gentoo] USE="gnome-keyring* gtk* ncurses qt5* -caps -efl% -emacs" 504 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  app-crypt/libsecret-0.20.4-r1::gentoo  USE="crypt introspection vala -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 518 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   virtual/secret-service-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/os-headers-0-r2::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  sys-kernel/linux-headers-5.10::gentoo  USE="-headers-only" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo  USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" 

[nomerge       ]    sys-libs/gdbm-1.20:0/6::gentoo  USE="berkdb nls readline -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]     sys-devel/autoconf-2.69-r5:2.69::gentoo  USE="-emacs" 

[nomerge       ]      sys-devel/m4-1.4.19::gentoo  USE="nls -examples" 

[nomerge       ]       sys-devel/gettext-0.21-r1::gentoo  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]        dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r5:2::gentoo [2.9.12-r3:2::gentoo] USE="icu* ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test -verify-sig" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8" 

[nomerge       ]         dev-lang/python-3.9.6_p1:3.9::gentoo  USE="bluetooth* gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 

[nomerge       ]          net-wireless/bluez-5.58-r1:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups mesh obex readline systemd udev user-session -btpclient -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -midi (-selinux) -test -test-programs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 

[nomerge       ]           net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]            net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 1468 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]             app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.53.3-r5:0/9.53::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk jpeg2k (unicode) -static-libs" L10N="-de (-ja) -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 40401 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.4::gentoo  USE="bluetooth introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd (-elogind) -gnutls -iptables -iwd -nftables -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r5::gentoo  USE="dbus fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -bindist -broadcom-sta -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 3162 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtsvg-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 1843 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.28::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33:2::gentoo  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1::gentoo  USE="branding" 16857 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/secret-service-0::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-keyring-40.0::gentoo  USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent (-selinux) -test" 

[nomerge       ]   net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r2::gentoo  USE="X* pam pie scp ssl -X509 -audit -bindist* (-debug) -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" 

[ebuild   R    ]    sys-auth/pambase-20210201.1::gentoo  USE="gnome-keyring* nullok passwdqc sha512 systemd -caps -debug (-elogind) -homed -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -pwhistory -pwquality -securetty (-selinux)" 4 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     gnome-base/gnome-keyring-40.0::gentoo  USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent (-selinux) -test" 1303 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      app-crypt/gcr-3.40.0:0/1::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection vala -gtk-doc -test" 988 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1.0-r4::gentoo] USE="gnome-keyring* gtk* ncurses qt5* -caps -efl% -emacs" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X colord cups introspection sysprof wayland (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -examples -gtk-doc -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 20896 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/poppler-21.07.0:0/111::gentoo  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg jpeg2k lcms png qt5 tiff utils -boost -cjk -curl -debug -doc -nss" 1670 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo  USE="X dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev wayland -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.4::gentoo  USE="bluetooth introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd (-elogind) -gnutls -iptables -iwd -nftables -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-python/pygobject-3.40.1-r1:3::gentoo  USE="cairo -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-python3_10) -python3_8" 544 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.20.1::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 337 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg pdf png postscript tiff -ldap -pclm -perl -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ]  app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4:0/1.18.0::gentoo  USE="X javascript opengl ssl" 52365 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/pango-1.48.7-r1::gentoo  USE="X introspection sysprof -debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]     app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1::gentoo  2 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1.0-r4::gentoo] USE="gnome-keyring* gtk* ncurses qt5* -caps -efl% -emacs" 

[nomerge       ]  app-crypt/gcr-3.40.0:0/1::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection vala -gtk-doc -test" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29:3::gentoo  USE="X colord cups introspection sysprof wayland (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -examples -gtk-doc -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]    gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.7:2::gentoo  USE="introspection vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 21704 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     x11-libs/pango-1.48.7-r1::gentoo  USE="X introspection sysprof -debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2003 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      x11-libs/libXft-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 346 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -doc -experimental -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 18073 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]       x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug (-gles2-only) -static-libs -utils -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 41014 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]        media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1684 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]         virtual/ttf-fonts-1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]          media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.1.3::gentoo  USE="X -fontforge" 2315 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.53.3-r5:0/9.53::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk jpeg2k (unicode) -static-libs" L10N="-de (-ja) -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9::gentoo  USE="X" 3124 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   media-fonts/encodings-1.0.5-r1::gentoo  698 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.2.1::gentoo  148 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting harfbuzz png -bindist -brotli -debug -doc -fontforge (-infinality) -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2360 KiB

Total: 39 packages (1 upgrade, 37 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 328362 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.48.7-r1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33::gentoo

# required by x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.28::gentoo

>=media-libs/freetype-2.10.4 harfbuzz

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] 

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# USE="-X -cairo -glib -graphite -harfbuzz -icu -introspection -png -truetype" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz
```

e poi continua con l'aggiornamento normalmente

Comunque strano quando hai lanciato il comando USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz ha installato qualche cosa? Sembrerebbe di no guardando il tuo ultimo output.

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova con
> 
> ```
> # USE="-X -cairo -glib -graphite -harfbuzz -icu -introspection -png -truetype" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz
> ```
> ...

 

Scusate, ho ripostato l’output prima di

```

USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -1 media-libs/freetype media-libs/harfbuzz

```

Ad ogni modo restano dei problemi

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed: 

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details) 

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.48.7-r1::gentoo 

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.33::gentoo 

>=media-libs/freetype-2.10.4 harfbuzz 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai installato con successo media-libs/freetype e media-libs/harfbuzz con il comando che ti ho dato ora puoi benissimo usare il comando etc-update per aggiungere la voce >=media-libs/freetype-2.10.4 harfbuzz in /etc/portage/package.use e poi rilanciare l'update.

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se hai installato con successo media-libs/freetype e media-libs/harfbuzz con il comando che ti ho dato ora puoi benissimo usare il comando etc-update per aggiungere la voce >=media-libs/freetype-2.10.4 harfbuzz in /etc/portage/package.use e poi rilanciare l'update.

 

Proverò questa stasera! Grazie.

----------

## Johnnydsg

Tutto a posto. Mi piacerebbe però anche capire i comandi che mi hai consigliato. Quale pagina della guida mi consigli?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per capire perché succede questo problema vedia la mia risposta in qusto post.

----------

